# Fixed sight mounting hole on Volquartsen Buckmark Picatinney Rail?



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

I have a new Buckmark or more precisely my wife has a new Buckmark. I bought the Volquartsen Picatinney rail, the one that doesn't come with an adjustable sight. It appears to have a mounting feature in the rear sight location which exposes the recoil spring. If this is for a fixed/adjustable target sight what model/make of sight might fit? If not for a rear sight why the hole/feature? I can't load the Volquartsen website, but will send them an e-mail over the weekend.
Thanks,
Rick


----------

